# manýry



## kusurija

Please help! How to translate this word to English? 
Thanks!


----------



## winpoj

What is it supposed to mean?


----------



## kusurija

winpoj said:


> What is it supposed to mean?


~ způsoby (chování)
E.g. (told with irony) " To jsou mi manéry!"


----------



## SirVasil

The word is "manýry (manýra in singular)", actually.
And the translation is manners.


----------



## Jana337

I'm afraid we will need more context; it can be "the gall!" or "the cheek!" in some situations but probably not everywhere.


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> I'm afraid we will need more context; it can be "the gall!" or "the cheek!" in some situations but probably not everywhere.


Oh, thank You! That is _namely_. (Excuse me, SirVasil, I didn't mean manýry, but negative comments to "obhroublé, neotesané, drzé chování/způsoby).


----------



## Jana337

Fine but I (as well as the other participants) call that "manýry". I've never heard "manéry" although "manýry" might sound like that if your vowels are more open than they should be.





> That is _namely_


What do you mean? Something like "that's it"?


----------



## kusurija

Jana337 said:


> ...
> What do you mean? Something like "that's it"?


Yes, excuse me my poor English, yes, that's it. But this seems to turn in chat and becomes slightly off topic?  
As to "manéry" it isn't Pragues' type shift of vowels pronunciation, it is extra word at least for me and my friends [in East part of Czech]. I'm not guilty that You never heard it. Maybe nowadays it came out of fashion...


----------

